# Weber 22.5 kettle grill smoking



## caiguar (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello everyone.  I wanted to do this thread because pretty much everything I know about smoking had been because of this forum and wanted to help out people struggling smoking with the weber kettle. 

A little history. I have been smoking for several years now.  I own gas big box smoker (masterbuild xl), lots of mods on that one and you can go to thr gas section and look for really mods on that one from other members.   

The reason I got a weber kettle is mainly to smoke when I just want to do a butt or two, maybe a single brisket. I really don't feel like firing up the big one.  That one I use when I need to do a lot of meat. Sometimes I really to miss smoking with charcoal. Gas results are good but there is nothing that gets my blood boiling like a good charcoal smoke. 

Long story short,  I decided on the kettle because it's a hell of a charcoal grill and a very versatile little grill. 

On top what I did with it once I got it.   Saw a lot of people on the internet and all over with gadgets that you can add to make it easier to smoke on it.  I wanted to do something that didn't require me to buy expensive things.   I opted to get the weber baskets.  Got them at Wal-Mart for $11.00.

Break in the grill and season.  Lots of things you can do.  I did this:

Fill a weber chimney 3/4 full of kingsford original blue and light it up.  Place the baskets ams sear a good ol' ribeye and then indirect cook it. Until medium













20160918_162708.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






Sorry...hit submit before finishing...continuing the edit below.

After that i did some chicken and more meat. 

It was time to rub the meat. Pork butt was About 7-8lb after trim. 













IMG_20160915_135859.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016


















IMG_20160915_140159.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






Next morning i ran into my first hiccup. My wife threw away the bricks I had and planned to use to diffuse heat. Think, think. Looking at my gas weber,  I saw the grillgrates I had on it. Wrapped them up and used them as diffusers at charcoal level and main grate label.   Foil the charcoal grate and leave a 1 inch opening right in front of the basket. Fill that basket up to the main grate level. The second grillgrate you can hold with the hinged grate. This is how it looks:













20160916_075245.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016


















20160916_080019.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016


















20160916_080426.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






Foil basket below the meat side (water is up to you, for the record I did use water in mine)  next light up 6-7 briquettes.  The way I  do it, ia to use your chimney upside down and put them in there with a fire starter in the middle like this:













20160916_080618.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016


















20160916_081024.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






Make a little dent in the middle of the unlit charcoal and dump them in there when they are about 2/3 lit.













20160916_083346.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






Cover the grill and leave top and bottom vents open ultil you reach about 210-215 and then close the bottom one and top almost completely.  You want to leave the top vent on the charcoal side while bringing up to temp.  For most of the cook,  place the top vent on the meat side. I did put it back on top of the charcoal towards the end of the cook to bring temps up a bit. Once you get it up to temp and from this point on, you will only use the top one to control heat.  Leave the bottom alone. 













20160916_091109.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






I didn't really move the vent on top maybe a couple of times, throw in the wood chunks.  I started with 3 one on each side and one in the middle on top if the lit coals to get things going.  One the temp is stabilized, throw in the meat.  It really didn't  take long to do so.













20160916_093939.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






I use dual thermometers.  One for the smoker and one for the meat.  My temps held between 225-250 gor pretty much the whoole cook.  I did add maybe 6-7 unlit briquettes once and wood every couple of hrs when I mopped.

It really was surprising how well this went.  Here is the rest of the pics.  Hope it helps.













20160916_142810.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






Almost ready, took out at 196













20160916_164756.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






Getting ready to takr out and wrap to put in the cooler. 













20160916_164805.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






This is the only pic my family allowed me to take of the finished product. 













20160916_183815.jpg



__ caiguar
__ Sep 21, 2016






Overall, everything worked out wonderful and very satisfied with the results. Cooking time was about 8 and change hours.  No spikes in temp not drops at all. This post is for you guys as much as it for me to document for myself for next time,  just an outline to follow when using the kettle.  Happy smoking!

P.S. excuse the typos and bad writing overall. I did all this from my phone at almost 2am


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice post and good info...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 21, 2016)

Great post!

I think most of us have at least on kettle in our arsenal!

Al


----------



## sauced (Sep 27, 2016)

Love the kettle. I have a slow n sear in mine. You have to be careful piling the charcoal up the sides of the kettle......can ruin the porcelin (sp).


----------



## wade (Sep 27, 2016)

Great inspirational thread - thanks. I would have given you 10 points if I could just for having typed it on your phone - LOL


----------



## radioguy (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey,

I finally got my first Weber Kettle.  Fathers day gift from my wife.  She's a keeper!

Weber 26".  Been having great grilled eats this summer.  Still learning, bought a vortex.  Going to try first long smoke later this week.  Doing pork belly two ways.  One Carolina style with SoFlaQ's mustard sauce and another with pork rub and Memphis style sauce.

I love it so far!

RG


----------



## wade (Sep 27, 2016)

RadioGuy said:


> Still learning, bought a vortex.


I tried my vortex in my 26" Weber for the first time last weekend. It was great


----------



## wild west (Sep 27, 2016)

Like Sauced I have the slow and sear. Havnt had it long but dont know how i did without it. Just had the weber baskets before and also used the minion method sometimes.


----------



## sundown farms (Sep 28, 2016)

Good write up and pics. I also have the Slow-n-Sear (love it) but the kettle worked well before just takes a little more watching. The one hint I will add to the new folks is that I have only one ChefAlarm remote temp monitor but two probes. I bought the air probe and mount it on the grate and the meat probe inserted in the meat. When I want to know the temp in one or the other it is easy to swap the plugs in the unit and within a few seconds I have both temps. Being frugal (a bit cheap) that works fine and saved buying the second unit. Do what he says above and your kettle will be your best friend...until you get an MES and then you will have two good friends.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 28, 2016)

I also have an Weber 22" and a Slow-N-Sear and love the combo.   Love doing chicken wings and steaks this way.


----------



## jjcreole (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice post. The Weber 22" kettle IS very versatile, love mine, & incorporating firebricks & a waterpan make the kettle a decent smoker. Ever try smoking with oak?













IMG_20161010_102004.jpg



__ jjcreole
__ Oct 11, 2016


















IMG_20161010_100522.jpg



__ jjcreole
__ Oct 11, 2016


















IMG_20161004_191148.jpg



__ jjcreole
__ Oct 14, 2016


----------



## garvinque (Oct 15, 2016)

Weber Kettle 004.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 15, 2016


















Weber Kettle 008.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 15, 2016


















Fire Butler 004.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 15, 2016


















Fire Butler 012.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Oct 15, 2016






I also have the 22 1/2 kettle, with a vortex and fire butler.


----------

